# Back from Branson



## gwenco (May 10, 2012)

We stayed at Surrey Grand Crowne again in a 3 bedroom/4 bath unit for a mini family reunion on my husbands side. The weather was hot and sticky - high 80's, low 90's the whole week!  The pool was shuttered in Grand Crowne (which we weren't advised of before our arrival) but it opened the 2nd to the last day we were staying there. Another timeshare owner stated this pool is the largest indoor pool the city of Branson has.

Things we did: Duck rides - Twice!!  Highly recommend
Showboat Branson Belle - new show for this year and good dinner also
 (4 p.m.)
Baldknobbers  - good show for older folks but enjoyed it anyway
Pet Show on Saturday morning at 10 a.m.   Great for kids - of all ages!!
Six - 2nd time we've seen them and they have changed their show alittle from last year - best show in Branson.
Husband took his mom to the John Denver show and they really enjoyed it. Received tickets at the real 2 for 1 so it was a bargain!
Tour of the Titantic.
Go-carts.
Dined at the Hard Luck Diner for my nieces 23rd birthday. Entertainment was good but food was nasty.
Rib- Crib - Great food!!!

Made the mistake at stopping in a 2 for 1 which happened to be a Travel club site affiliated with Grand Crowne.  Received our Showboat tickets and Baldknobbers for sitting through a spill for 90 minues one morning. Was pretty painless but received our tickets at a decent price. One thing I noticed is timeshare and travel clubs are requiring a cash deposit now to guarantee you show up as promised.

One thing I need to mention is the damage done by the tornado that hit February 29th.  15 buildings - theatre's etc, were either demolished or severly damaged. Seeing Branson is celebrating it's 100 year anniversary this year, I am sure that is why they are keeping it pretty quiet. It even caused the closure of a newer Holiday Inn adjacent to the strip but thank god it didn't damage Andy's Frozen Custard!!!  (We hit this every night we were there!)


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 15, 2012)

Forty one people were injured in the Branson tornado this year. 

I don't know how many peoples homes were damaged or totaled.

Sterling


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 21, 2012)

we just got back this week, and there is definitely damage to some motels, and theatres. we stayed at the grand regency in thousand hill on a trade. traded sm 1 br at sdo for a 3 br there. it was clean and quite lovely.


 we loved the liverpool group. and the best meal we had was red lobster. we did not go there for the gourmet meals.

rented a pontoon on table rock lake. over all had a nice time and can cross it off my bucket list.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 21, 2012)

Another vote for Andy's - it is Great!


----------

